# Concentrated laundry soap?



## sn4k3grl (Feb 25, 2014)

Back in July 2013 I made a batch of laundry soap and ended up with 10 gallons. We are about through the batch and I'm looking at making more pretty soon. Since I live in an apartment, space is kind of at a premium and I don't really have room to store 10 gallons of laundry soap at a time. Is there a way to make laundry soap more concentrated? If so, how much would you use in the wash?
The original recipe i used was 1 c borax, 1/2 c washing soda, 1 bar fels-naptha (melted). The instructions said to mix all the ingredients in a 5 gallon bucket of warm water and let it sit over night. Then the next day to cut in in half and top off the 2 buckets with water. I use 1 c in each load of laundry.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Concentrated laundry soaps are the same soap with less water. 

1 c borax, 1/2 c washing soda, 1 bar fels-naptha (melted) - add 2.5 gal H2O sit overnight, add 2.5 gal H2O in the morning - use 1/2 cup per load. 

1 c borax, 1/2 c washing soda, 1 bar fels-naptha (melted). add 1 gal H2O sit overnight, add 1 gal H2O in the morning - use 1/4 cup per load.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

You can also make a dry granular for so you aren't storing buckets of liquid. Grate the soap bar and use 1 C. soap powder, 1/2 C. washing soda and 1/2 C. borax (double or triple as needed but keep the ratio the same). Use 2-3 tablespoons per load. If not using a hot water wash, you may want to dissolve the powder first in a little hot water. I store this in covered tins.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This is the recipe I use and we love it. I only use half the purex crystals tho.

http://www.howdoesshe.com/cheaper-and-better-diy-laundry-detergent/


----------



## aaiya (Feb 3, 2011)

For space saving, ease of use, and effectiveness, I like this one:

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


----------



## kkcnelson2002 (Apr 25, 2012)

The no-cook recipe on budgeting101 is great too. The only change I made was using a hand mixer to whip everything together rather than a blender. I actually ended up with 3 mason jars of soap this way with the same washing power.


----------

